# how to measure T's



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, its a stupid question but I don't get how to measure them correctly  

Is it from the tip of its front leg to the end? or fangs to abdomen?

:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Neophyte (Mar 12, 2009)

It's usually from top leg to bottom.


----------



## jr47 (Mar 12, 2009)

Like this ..


----------



## KJE (Mar 12, 2009)

I measure mine from the tip of leg 1 on one side to the tip of let 4 on the other side...diagonally.  That's how it was done when I started collecting 5 years ago, so that's how I do it.


----------



## jeff1962 (Mar 12, 2009)

KJE said:


> I measure mine from the tip of leg 1 on one side to the tip of let 4 on the other side...diagonally.  That's how it was done when I started collecting 5 years ago, so that's how I do it.


 As far as I know this is the correct way.


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was told that you measure them from leg to leg, diagonally.


----------



## jr47 (Mar 12, 2009)

So I have been doing it wrong all these years. Which also means all my records are all wrong. Guess its a good thing I dont have 200 T's to remeasure.


----------



## Endagr8 (Mar 12, 2009)

jr47 said:


> So I have been doing it wrong all these years. Which also means all my records are all wrong. Guess its a good thing I dont have 200 T's to remeasure.


I believe wikipedia says that they should be measured from leg I to leg IV on the same side. I don't do that though, I like getting that extra half-inch or so by measuring from I to IV on the opposite side. lol


----------



## jr47 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well then I will leave my records alone and not remeasure. That would be such a pain to have to do that on all 7 of my T's.


----------



## Bill S (Mar 12, 2009)

One of the standard requirements in any scientific publication is that you define the methods of measurement.  There is no ONE way of measuring the size of a tarantula - I know of at least three commonly used methods.  All are valid as long as you state which you are using.  In the hobby I think the diagonal legspan is the most common.  In science body length is more common.


----------



## Grimsin (Nov 22, 2016)

Is there no way to totally delete a post?  Accidentally posted in the wrong thread... was reading this thread walked away to do something came back with info for another thread and posted thinking i was still on the other one....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 22, 2016)

Grimsin said:


> Is there no way to totally delete a post?  Accidentally posted in the wrong thread... was reading this thread walked away to do something came back with info for another thread and posted thinking i was still on the other one....


 7 year old post?? if the Qs been answered already dont bother adding on to it. especially if the threads old and dead.
ps there is no way to delete posts.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 22, 2016)

you can erase it and just leave a period.

like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 22, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

